# 1999 Solectria Force



## Tom (Mar 26, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/301777134862?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

The car is in Maine.


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2008)

Off Ebay.
New Price $1700.

Call 888-866-8970


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2008)

$1650. Special Price for You!


----------



## karmann eclectric (Mar 26, 2008)

I also have a 1999 Force, but just for parts, as it was hit in the rear. Add a spare motor and gearbox to Tom's car for pennies on the dollar. This hulk will not live to see the new year otherwise. Inverter, charger, and dc-dc already gone, but the interior, glass, lenses and body are pristine other than the rear damage. This was a 15k mile garaged EV.
Please PM with any interest.


----------

